# problem with change replication scope in dns zone



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

i have a domain controller and one domain under win server 2003 SP2. on dc is dns and dhcp server. when i go in dns console and forward lookup zone and i choose my zone xyz.com, the properties on zone, the general tab and when i try to change Replication from "to all domain controllers in the active directory domain" to "all dns servers in the active directory domain xyz.com" i receive error

The replication scope could not be set. For more information, see "DNS zone replication in Active Directory" in Help and Support. The error was: The name limit for the local computer network adapter card was exceeded.

i found on internet on site http://support.microsoft.com/kb/875520 the hotfix but I do not know if it will help me.

eventlog doesn't show errors neither warning
there was one more dc earlier, i made a switch from the old DC to the new DC
i don't have stub zone u forward lookup zone. yes i checked dns and directory services logs
i checked in the Active Directory Domains and Trusts snap-in, but my domain naming master is my domain controller on the basis of guide

Transferring the Domain Naming Master via GUI

To Transfer the Domain Naming Master Role:

Open the Active Directory Domains and Trusts snap-in from the Administrative Tools folder.
If you are NOT logged onto the target domain controller, in the snap-in, right-click the icon next to Active Directory Domains and Trusts and press Connect to Domain Controller.
Select the domain controller that will be the new role holder and press OK.
Right-click the Active Directory Domains and Trusts icon again and press Operation Masters.
Press the Change button.
Press OK to confirm the change.
Press OK all the way out.

all roles are on my DC
what i do?

maybe problem is one domain controller so there's not replication
please help me


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That would be the problem, if you only have one AD integrated domain controller there is nothing to replicate to. Why are you trying to do this in a domain wiht one domain controller?


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

so, this is default settings for domain with one domain controller?
"to all domain controllers in the active directory domain"


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you only have one DC or DNS server replication is not possible.


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks


----------

